# January 31st Meet At Goodwood Circuit



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi All,

I've been a member on here for a while but there does not seem to be many southern meets, I know the reps are all very busy and it's not easy to find an evening in the winter where people want to or can come out and meet up, so with that in mind, I have a plan . . . .

There are three or four good meet areas I know of for meets that are all car friendly, one is Goodwood Motor Circuit, the other is the Shell petrol station on the A3 just past Petersfield, then a quick blast across to a really nice farm store that does amazing brekkies at Hook or there is a nice pub just in Hook with a large car park that does a great Sunday lunch (I like the Hook idea as you have the M3 there and it makes it uber accessible for even more of us.

If we do it, I think it should be the last week of Jan, then everyone has been paid, we can make it a Sunday and if people are up for it, I think the best idea is an early breakfast meet because then it's out the way of family time so we don't get it in the neck for being out the house, playing with cars.

So who fancies an early morning run on Sunday 31st January either at Goodwood or the A3 Shell garage then a quick country blast and over to Hook for brekkie?


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi Bud

Happy to meet you at Goodwood for a cuppa whenever you want


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Sounds like a plan, that's at least two of us!

Any more?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I guess it all depends where your from, I run the Thames valley meets held in marlow (held in marlow because of its long standing history) and tried to run some in reading with little to no interest

Be up for any you've put tbh

J
Xx


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

There was talk of a South East meet last year (  ) so maybe have a look and see if we can get them to come too.

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1125825

If this doesn't work, search Who is South East or Kent rep? I think.

Good luck :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Might be interested, however I won't be in the TT as it is SORNed


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Lollypop86 said:


> I guess it all depends where your from, I run the Thames valley meets held in marlow (held in marlow because of its long standing history) and tried to run some in reading with little to no interest
> 
> Be up for any you've put tbh
> 
> ...


Sounds interesting, one it would be good if you came down, then there are three of us but also, Marlow is lovely, lots of places for lunch and I'm more than happy to drive up to your next meet.

I do feel like this is a forum without a real community, not a complaint, just an observation. It's not like there are a ton of TT forums and it's not an uncommon car, yet I'd like to think it's an enthusiasts car, so I am perplexed as to why there are so few meets.

Let's hope the Ace Cafe meet turns into something good - offer still stands at for Goodwood or similar.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh dear, not feeling the love 

Ever flashed another TT and got ignored... :roll: I have LOL. I get what you say totally but lets face it some of the members don't even have cars from what I can work out, then you have the ones that only go online to get it diagnosed and others who want to sell. So it only leaves me and you!!!!!!!!!! Only kidding. 

Pick a day and at least there will be 2 maybe 3 of us (I do know a couple more and will put it into the other thread). Who know it could be the start of something big


----------



## Jockinthebox (Nov 22, 2014)

Well done for trying to get something of the ground, I'd happily pop along


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Tend to print off the Goodwood Event calendar and see what clubs are running there through the year so often get over there at the weekends when I can


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Wow easy boys were must be up to 5 or 6 now :lol:

Well done Peter, can you get Michael as well?

I think this is just meeting at the café or can you get into the inner part?

Julian


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Just at the cafe but you can drive under the tunnel and into the paddock most weekends.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Come on then set a day and let's see who turns up


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

rusTTy_racer said:


> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1125825


Just returned the thought.... Posted ref doing the Goodwood cafe.

I'm up for the 31st..... A bacon butty and a chat!


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Ahh at last a date! Yippee  
*
Sunday 31st January 2016 at the Goodwood Circuit what about 09.00 to say 11.00?*

Tell all your mates 8)


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi,

count me in


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Superb guys . . . . there you go - 31st Jan Goodwood Cafe 9am it is - if there are two or more of us I will call it a success :mrgreen:

Who know's it could turn into to a more regular thing and then there will be lots more of us . . . maybe 5 or 6.

See you then my number is 07834981275 - Happy to set up a What's App group to keep comms moving.


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Count me in two [THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## Jockinthebox (Nov 22, 2014)

Add me, What is the plan? To drive to hook or from hook?


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

The hook blast was if we met up on the A3. I think if we meet at Goodwood then it should be for a more chilled affair of talking cars and having some brekkie.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Agreed


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Pomsteroonie said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it all depends where your from, I run the Thames valley meets held in marlow (held in marlow because of its long standing history) and tried to run some in reading with little to no interest
> ...


Next meet is Feb (everyone bailed on Jan)  I'm going to Ace cafe aswel, happy to put something together to doa southeast drive out unless we used the map and instructions that Spike put together for the drive out the day before EvenTT15 around the new forest?

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Also, up for the 31st 

J
xx


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Might be an idea to change the Topic title to show that its a meet including the date.

Should drum up a couple more....


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm interested in the meet on the 31st Jan at Goodwood. I've never been to a meet before - guess I'll have to pop that cherry at some point! 

Would be nice if we can get a few more chaps from the South East region though.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Kazuki said:


> chaps


Chapesses lol

J
xx


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

It will be great to see you all at Goodwood


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll stick it on the TTOC page and see if anyone else is interested

J
xx


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 9, 2015)

Lollypop86 said:


> Kazuki said:
> 
> 
> > chaps
> ...


Oops! 

Look forward to meeting you all!


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Pomsteroonie said:


> Superb guys . . . . there you go - 31st Jan Goodwood Cafe 9am it is - if there are two or more of us I will call it a success :mrgreen:
> 
> Who know's it could turn into to a more regular thing and then there will be lots more of us . . . maybe 5 or 6.
> 
> See you then my number is ????? - Happy to set up a What's App group to keep comms moving.


Sounds good & depends if I have to pick wife up after night shift, though suggest you remove your mobile to avoid the internet trolls


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

or those who might send something inappropriate when drunk lol

Alex the TTOC club secretary may be up for coming also 

J
xx


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Lollypop86 said:


> Kazuki said:
> 
> 
> > chaps
> ...


Always need more chapesses at meets to stop what I call the sausage-fest scenario.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm quite a fan of a good sausage-fest lol

j
xx


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Cheeky... Is this sausage-fest a German thing


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

rusTTy_racer said:


> Cheeky... Is this sausage-fest a German thing


It's a test... to see how many Voyeurs she can tempt to Goodwood

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ha ha....busted lol

J
xx


----------



## Morbs320i (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi all, I'd be up for a meet, only live a few miles away so I'm often up there.
I've got a 225 on an 03 plate that now only comes out on sunny days! Just had the wheels referbed, IMO car looks like new now!

Great to have a meet up there


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Yippee that's another one! Where are you Morbs I am in Worthing


----------



## Morbs320i (Sep 20, 2015)

Along near Felpham, I may have to babysit my daughter on Sunday but I'll make sure to come along if it dry.
Luckily you can just about get a baby seat in the back and she likes to go out in it (often saying Go Fast) it's different to the normal euro box I drive daily for work!

Probably worth me posting on the track day site but I'm booking up a day at Bedford on 20th Feb, it's an excellent track for the beginner with loads of run off, plenty quick enough for me. I did the same open pit lane day back in Nov, a slightly damp day but for my first track day, it was great fun. I'd only had the car for a few weeks and had the cambelt, waterpump, front discs and pads and rear pads done just as a precaution. In hindsight the brakes could have done with longer to bed in as they smelt really bad after a few laps and towards the end of the day I was black flagged as they thought something was loose under my car, looking at it I think it's just the way the rear undertray has a flap that hangs down made it look like it. £120 for a day though can't be bad.

A few of us going again, 545i bmw, boxster 987 and possibly mate in m135i, we all did spa and nurberging ring back in Oct


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi ya

Back on the forum after a busy working few months, and crashing my hard drive resulting in a new laptop...

Unfortunately busy on the 31st, over wise would've been over.

I'll be sorting some meets out in the spring too


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Looks like it's turning into what could be a good event!


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 9, 2015)

What's the plan of action?

Just meet at Goodwood Circuit for 9am? 

I've never been... is there a car park where we congregate?


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Kazuki said:


> What's the plan of action?
> 
> Just meet at Goodwood Circuit for 9am?
> 
> I've never been... is there a car park where we congregate?


There's an industrial park here

https://goo.gl/maps/C26PGRugbQP2

Or Sainsburys car park here 31 Westhampnett Rd, Chichester, West Sussex PO19 7HW https://goo.gl/maps/tVKBVP5ZT9M2

Suggest Bluemagic decides one of the above or somewhere else as thread originator

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

If someone could let me know so I can let Bradley know as we are both bringing TT's and arent from around that way and I need to let Alex know too  the three of us might convoy down from sunny berkshire  its just over an hours drive for us 

J
xx


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi All

Goodwood Motor racing circuit is Near Chichester, West Sussex. The post code for it is PO18 0PH

Use main entrance on Claypit Lane. Café is 50 metres in on your left. You can explore once in the circuit grounds as there is a working airfield there too. Access to the garages maybe restricted and for sure you won't get onto the track  but you may enjoy driving through the tunnel, just look out for others coming the other way :roll:

I was thinking if we said 9 till 11 it would make it casual and let everyone come and go as they wanted. I have asked if this 'meet' is ok and it was but also the cafe is a popular meet for other car clubs so doubt we will have the place to ourselves. See you all there


----------



## Amey443 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi guys 
I am going to chase the grandparents for some childcare then hopefully we will b able to make it we are only down the road from goodwood another chapess and chap to add to the group.


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Great stuff, hopefully we've got a good few people going now.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Other halfs night shift got cancelled so looks like I better get cleaning...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

So doesn't look like Bradley is coming as he's got "man flu" and two flat tyres on the TT, Alex still has a leaky TT and going through coolant like no tomorrow lol

What's the plan for tomorrow? I'll be the bird with the big purple hair and number plate J555 TTR

J
Xx


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> So doesn't look like Bradley is coming as he's got "man flu" and two flat tyres on the TT, Alex still has a leaky TT and going through coolant like no tomorrow lol
> 
> What's the plan for tomorrow? I'll be the bird with the big purple hair and number plate J555 TTR
> 
> ...


Will you also have a big fat wallet stuffed full of reddiez to treat those that make it to a full English?

If I see another TT I'll try to park next to it - mine's pretty spottable in Samoa & it's new Quad - planning 2 b there about 9

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

You always get a few that don't make it... Never mind we will be there  

Plan to get for 9 to get my towel out ready :roll:


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

I may get chance to make this one.. be good to catch up with new/old peeps..

What time is it scheduled to meet..


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Hiya. We just said 9 till 11 to make it easy for those travelling from afar. The more the better


----------



## Jockinthebox (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm planning to be there, Scotsman in a red mk1


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

I`m up for this see you Sunday


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm up, car is clean, camera is going into the bag as we speak......see you all soon.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm up, car was cleaned yesterday guess I'll have to put the detailing kit in the car if there are cameras about lol

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Currently sat at the entrance to a car park with a load of bmws in it lol which cafe is it? Old tower control?

J
Xx


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Should be there for 10..... Late start hey Ttrev21!!!!


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Great to meet everyone, fab turnout!!!!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

looks like a great turn out


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Great meet up today.....nice to see so many TT's on a wet and grey Sunday in January :!:

Roll on the Spring 

Thanks all


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Fab turn out! Nice to meet some new faces  definitely have to do again with 12 cars on a wet day. Thanks for organising 

I'll put my pics up later

J
Xx


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Great meet......well done for organising.......and a nice breakfast bap to boot


----------



## Jockinthebox (Nov 22, 2014)

Nice to meet everybody, shame about the weather


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Well that went ok for a first attempt, shame about the weather but big fist pump to all those who made it.

Great to meet you all and just think, if we can do this on a wet, cold Sunday in January, what could we achieve on a spring Sunday in March?

I've uploaded all the pictures I took below . . . . I'm no photographer but I think they've came out ok.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Great Pics  It's so nice to chat to people 'old style' and everybody got on well. A definite yes to some more meets please


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for organising, great to meet you all! Nice photos too!

Looking forward to next time...


----------



## Morbs320i (Sep 20, 2015)

Excellent photo's and a nice way to spend a wet Sunday morning!

After speaking to Peter I think I'm now going to invest in some wheel spacers to give my car a better stance! And then I also need to get the TTOC badge sorted.

Saw a few others on the spirited drive home maybe they were waiting for the sun to out!

Looking forward to the next meet, same venue in the sun would be great

Cheers Andy


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Morbs320i said:


> Excellent photo's and a nice way to spend a wet Sunday morning!
> 
> After speaking to Peter I think I'm now going to invest in some wheel spacers to give my car a better stance! And then I also need to get the TTOC badge sorted.
> 
> ...


Glad you had a good one . . . I've checked and there's nothing booked for the 13th March which is 6 week's away if everyone likes that date - if they do I'll start a new thread.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Why not, I am more than happy to try and leaflet a few more locals once we have a date set


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Good meet today, more than happy to do it again in March...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

13th march should be good for me  it's a drive drive down and would be even better in the sun 

J
Xx


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Sweet . . . . I'll start a new thread :mrgreen:


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi All,

I've started a thread for the 13th March - I know the Ultimate Dubs thing is on in Telford on the same day but for those not going to that - there is the second meet of the year at Goodwood Motor Circuit

(thread here)

So if you enjoyed the first meet or your annoyed you missed it, now's your chance to re-live the dream, hopefully without the rain and maybe with even more lovely TTs.

#getyourselfsignedup


----------

